# Sticky  Things that saved my home! Solving Urine Problems



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

I know that typically this forum hosts questions and concerns. I though it should include some praise for behavior fixes that work. 

Until about a month ago, I was having to deal with my cats peeing on EVERYTHING. I tried vinegar first, no luck. Resolve, no luck, pet odor carpet cleaner, no luck. Enzymatic spray, nothing. I was going out of my mind! I was honestly at the point where I thought I was going to have to get rid of my cats to keep my things from being ruined all the time. But then I decided to go on the offensive, rather than lose my babies.

Here's the solution I found. I posted this in one thread, but I thought that this post could help more people who may not think they have any other recourse. You have to do this all on one night.

1) Have the following items ready: 
Nature's Miracle Just for Cats
A little battery powered blacklight (real blacklight not incandescent)
Deep cleaning machine (I like the little green machine)
Cat Attract litter (enough for all boxes)
http://www.preciouscat.com
A litter box for every cat + 1 (yes that many)
Lots of pennies
2) Confine cats to one room
3) Set up one box with cat attract and run other's through dishwasher.
This will clean all smells off of it and insure only the cat attract smell
is being picked up by the cat. Fill boxes and do the other the same 
way, using ONLY the cat attract litter. Vary litter levels.
4) Have pennies in pocket, blacklight in one hand, Nature's Miracle in the 
other.
5) Turn off lights and get low to the floor. Start in a corner of one room
and continue throughout rest of home.
Every spot that glows green or shows up black, spray. Then place a 
penny on top of the spot. Do this until you have gotten every spot 
with the cleaner. Be sure to soak the spot, not just spray.
6) Once you are satisfied that you have found all the spots, Turn the 
lights back on. There's a penny on every spot to be cleaned.
7) Let spray sit for 15 minutes and set-up deep cleaning machine.
8 Go over every spot that you have marked. Be sure to clean each spot 
a few times and suck as much water out as you can. (The water will be 
gross) I usually leave the penny and go back to each spot until the 
water comes out mostly clear.
9) Place litter boxes in the places that were the most soiled. The cat likes 
go there, so let it. Just using the box instead of the floor.
10) Throw out anything that will not come completely clean! If it won't
come clean, the cat will continue to use it.
11) Do furniture the same way as above.
12) Do the room they were confined in last.

At this point, your home is clean of the smell. You can now rule out smell as a culprit. Now you can watch and see if there is any improvement.

Sorry for the long post, I hope it helps someone.

Lenore


----------

